# Best place online to get light hood for planted tank?



## Blademaker (Jul 28, 2010)

What's the best place online to get a light fixture for a 90 gallon, 48" wide, planted tank? I've had a hood on order with the shop that I bought mine at for over a month now, keep getting "it's on order, should be in in a day or two". Just about tired of screwing with it. I work overseas and leave out in just over two weeks. I need to get this set up and running on a timer before I leave.

Thanks,

Will


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Blademaker said:


> What's the best place online to get a light fixture for a 90 gallon, 48" wide, planted tank? I've had a hood on order with the shop that I bought mine at for over a month now, keep getting "it's on order, should be in in a day or two". Just about tired of screwing with it. I work overseas and leave out in just over two weeks. I need to get this set up and running on a timer before I leave.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Will


For 4' tanks I just use 2 tube shop lights. 

But that doesn't include a hood.


my .02


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*My friend used Ebay to get his fixtures. It was one of the popular brands too, the USA Nova Extreme. I believe he got a dual tube 30" for only $30. *


----------

